
Show HN: Find remote jobs with great culture fit - alohaalejo
https://www.remotefit.io
======
alohaalejo
Hey! Maker here. Thought it'd be cool to mention this is a 100% static website
(Jekyll + Netlify). No back-end whatsoever (e.g. Firebase, serverless
functions).

It's amazing what one can create with the constraint of keeping things simple!

~~~
tazard
Looks really good! Thanks, I'll need to keep this bookmarked.

